# Hive Scale sources



## Jim A Ohio (Aug 6, 2003)

Does anyone have any sources for hive scales or good places to look for platform scales? Thanks.


----------



## Curry (Sep 22, 2003)

I really like my 400 lb scale from Walmart (under $20) that was made to weigh game (deer). I lift up the front of the hive and double what the scale reads to get an accurate weight of the hive. The advantage of this hand scale over a platform scale is that you can weigh multiple hives...

I've seen platform scales at auctions, but don't know other than that.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I bought one of these platform scales ($200) from Harbor Tools. It is kinda cheap, made in China, works, you get what you pay for. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=45156


----------



## BeeSystem (May 15, 2003)

Here are mechanic hive scales for the price 347 euro: http://www.swienty.com/engelsk/hives-accs.html 

Here are electronic hive scales with ability to remotely read weight of the hive up to 75 times per day atomatically (scheduled) for the price 205 USD http://www.beesystem.ca/en/solutions.php 

But to retrieve hive scales readings from remote apiary (the distance doesnt matter) you need to equip this electronic hive scales with telemetry controller, which they sell for the price 475USD. But you can connect up to 254 electronic hive scales to this controller. If you dont need so many hive scales, you can add to system some other sensors like temperature, humidity etc. For temperature sensor it comes to ~45 USD per sensor. Moreover, all this stuff will give you possibility to check readings from you apiary from literally anywhere of the world over secured internet connection. Also, you get an option to receive alarms to your cell phone, ICQ or e-mail. These are such alarms as: hive displacement, hive weight dropping or increasing, temperature too high or too low and others.

Now some calculations:

254(controller price) + x * 205(electronic hive scale price) = x * 347(mechanic hive scales)
x * 140 = 475
x = 3.39

So, in fact 4 (four) electronic hive scales with all communication equipment will cost you less then 4 mechanic hive scales. But the price of advantages you get with BeeSystems controller for free is overwhelming.


----------



## Jim A Ohio (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks for all the input. I guess that about covers it from good basic functionality to high tech. For those interested, I also found a source in the Czech Republic that has a "techie" scale.

http://www.calibracz.cz/ukcalibracz/TBZ.htm 

The price for their scale, model TBZ EXW is 277EUR. Thanks again. Great forum.


----------



## kamerrill (Sep 17, 2003)

I have an old Fairbanks Beam Scale that is bomber and will last forever. I think that you can still buy these new but are about $450. I picked mine up at auction for $25.


----------



## Sungold (May 11, 2003)

The only number up above that makes any sense to me is $25. We're talking honey production not platinum.


----------

